# Scofield



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Taking dad, my uncle and a neighbor fishing tomorrow. Any reports on how the fishing has been? Leaving the boat home so we are off the shore. Suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I was up there a couple weeks ago, but didn't get any fishing in. The water looked extremely low. Saw a few people fishing the dam arm. The west shore line is almost 100% moss, so I'd probably stay on the east side or near the dam. Good luck and let us know how you did! I'll be up there for the rifle deer hunt and I'm hoping to get some fishing in as well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fished scout bay with private access a few weeks ago and I got skunked personally, but one of the kids caught a beautiful tiger that was one of the larger ones I have seen on power bait. Just a few typical cuts and 2-3 chubs. All on powerbait, worms seem to catch nothing but chubs.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

The DWR posted a pic of a possible record tiger they took the other day doing a survey. It was a monster!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...And it was a colored up male.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's a pic of it. 32" & 14 lb. is what I heard.


.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

So I can report. 

Windy, Mossy and lots of fun. Only 5 fish all of which were turned back but better than staying home. 

That Tiger pic is massive. Thanks for sharing.


----------

